# This has gotta be the dumbest "creation" yet...



## bikesnbuses (Jan 9, 2017)

Damn me and my morbid curiosity!
http://capecod.craigslist.org/bid/5937744388.html

$1500....seriously?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Heavy Duty Snow Plow Bike - $1500 (Christopher Metcalfe Creations)*
*


 

 *


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 9, 2017)

How did that go all the way from the idea phase to completion?  And why would you put your name on it when it was done?  How much time does this guy have on his hands? More questions than answers on this one.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Handyman (Jan 9, 2017)

*MY OPINION:*
In my "opinion", and only my "opinion", and you know what they say about "opinions", in my "opinion" a total and absolute waste of time.
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm guessing he won't have to charge extra to ship that thing to California...
Chris


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jan 9, 2017)

If only it wasn't on a girls bike.


----------



## Boris (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Evans200 (Jan 9, 2017)

The mind is a terrible thing to waste. This guy is at least 98 cents short of a dollar.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 9, 2017)

True American Ingenuity!!!

I nominate him for 2017

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/videos/category/innovation/smithsonian-ingenuity-awards-2016/


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just shake my head and say Why Why Why Why Why.......


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2017)

You guys just can't see the potential of his creation...naaahhh!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2017)

*If Wheeled Relics had this he could make his way to the PO and ship the packages.*

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/to-cabers-waiting-on-packages-from-me.103518/#post-675175


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> *If Wheeled Relics had this he could make his way to the PO and ship the packages.*
> .




True! lol.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2017)

Living with snow must make some lose their wits...


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2017)

*Just when I thought that it couldn't get any worse...*
*I was wrong! 






*

*Well...now we know where this thread is heading! *


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2017)

*^^^^^*
*It's not original, just a cheap reproduction! *

*1. Missing flushing lever.*
*2. Also the sewer pipe.*
*3. No toilet paper/dispenser.*
*4. No brakes.*


----------



## kreika (Jan 17, 2017)

I was wondering if the chain on the rear tire was give him traction he'll never be able to use? Also like to see it go past the brakes. Lol. Maybe just maybe if a yz250 motor was hooked up....


----------

